# Cpo faq



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

*C.p.o. F.a.q.*

*Does BMW pay to reprogram the DME, or update the vehicle software for DME-related issues under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Yes. DME repairs for defects in materials or workmanship only are covered as follows:
An emission-related DME replacement and/or reprogramming (separately or initiating complete vehicle software update programming) is covered under the Federal Emission Warranty - Specific Control Devices in all 50 states. The coverage period is 8 years (96 months) or 80,000 miles, whichever occurs first.
_DMEs with modified or aftermarket software are excluded from coverage under the Certified Pre-Owned program._

*Are the Rubber O-Rings for the oil filter housing covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Yes. If the O-Rings are leaking and there is no evidence of damage from outside influences or over tightening of the oil filter housing, then the replacement of the O-Rings are covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program.
Similarly, if the oil filter housing is leaking oil, it too is covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program.

*Are Crankcase Vent Valves covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Yes. Crankcase vent valves are covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program for defects in materials or workmanship only. However, any rubber hoses that require replacement, in conjunction with the replacement of the valve, are not covered.

*Are intake boots covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
No. Intake boots and repairs that are required as a result of a failed intake boot are *not* covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program.
_Air conditioning and power steering hoses are the only hoses covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program._

*Are fuel tanks covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Yes. Fuel tanks are covered for defects in materials or workmanship only.

*If the check engine light is on because the gas cap is loose, is the repair covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
If the light is on because the cap has not been secured properly after refueling, then this is *not considered a defect* and therefore not covered under the program.
However, if the light is illuminated because the gas cap is defective, the repair is covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program.

*Are catalytic converters covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
No. Only the exhaust manifold and the exhaust manifold gaskets are covered for defects in materials or workmanship under the Certified Pre-Owned program.
If the catalytic converter portion of the exhaust manifold has an emissions-related failure, the repair is covered under the Federal Emission Warranty - Specific Control Devices in all 50 states. The coverage period is 8 years (96 months) or 80,000 miles, whichever occurs first.
Once the emission warranty expires, the catalytic converter and the rest of the exhaust system are not covered, even if they are a part of the exhaust manifold.

*Is the driveshaft flex disc (guibo joint) covered under the Certified Pre- Owned program?*
The driveshaft flex disc (guibo joint) is covered for defects in materials or workmanship only. If the rubber portion of the flex disc is cracked or torn, this is considered wear and tear and is not covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program. In addition, any repair that is required as a result of consequential damage from a non-covered component or condition is also not covered under the Certified Pre- Owned program.
*The only exception is SI B 26 01 06*: Applicable *E65/E66* vehicles may exhibit a deterioration or separation of the rubber in the universal joint located between the transmission and drive shaft assembly. The vehicles and the repair outlined in this SIB are covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program.

*Are outer constant velocity boots covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Yes. BMW sent out a DCS message entitled "Front Outer CV Joint Boot Coverage" on June 8th, 2007, outlining coverage for E46xi , X3 and E53 X5 (prior to 3/2006 production) vehicles, explaining CV boot coverage for the affected vehicles.
On the vehicles listed, we will include coverage on the "front outer constant velocity joint boots" for premature failures, including consequential damage to the constant velocity joint. This is in addition to our existing coverage for defects in materials or workmanship. This enhanced coverage is available for the full duration of the program.
All other boots on the listed vehicles, and boots on other models, are covered for true defects only. Normal wear and tear is the responsibility of the vehicle owner.

*If a customer has a complaint which is diagnosed as a noisy wheel bearing, is the repair covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Yes. Wheel bearings are covered for defects in materials or workmanship only as long as there are no signs of damage from outside influences such as contamination, damage to the wheels, non-approved aftermarket wheels and/or tire sizes and combinations.

*Are struts covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Strut housings are covered against defects in materials or workmanship only. Shock absorbers/strut elements are not covered; therefore, struts that are noisy or leaking are not covered under the program.

*Is brake squeal covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
No. Noise due to brake pads, rotors or sensors is not covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program.

*Is SI B33 01 02, Grinding Noise from the differential during slow cornering, covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
No. Fluid replacements by themself are not covered under the Certified Pre- Owned program. Fluid replacements in conjunction with a repair such as replacing an engine or a radiator, is covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program.

*Are the Tire Pressure Monitors covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*Tire Pressure Monitors are covered against defects in materials or workmanship only.
Tire pressure monitors that require replacement due to low battery voltage are not covered under the Certified Pre-Owned Program.

*Is the rear view mirror covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
The rear view mirror is covered for defects in materials or workmanship only. If the mirror bladder starts to leak, the electronic dimming feature does not work or, if equipped, the remote locking/unlocking function fails, the repair is covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program. Blemishes or any other imperfections to the glass are not covered.

*Are sunblinds covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Yes. If a sunblind has stopped working due to a defect in an electrical part, the repair is covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program.
If the sunblind shade is torn, broken and/or damaged, the repair is not covered.

*Are door stops or retarders covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
No. Door stops or retarders are part of the vehicle body and are not covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program.

*Are the gas pressure props or struts for the hood, trunk and rear hatch covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
The gas pressure struts, unless damaged from outside influences, are covered against defects in materials or workmanship only under the Certified Pre-Owned program.

*Are seat bladders covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Yes. Seat bladders are covered for defects in materials or workmanship only.

*Is the sunroof cassette covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Yes. Sunroof cassettes are covered for defects in materials or workmanship only under the Certified Pre-Owned program.
Repairs that are required as a result of wind noise, water leaks or cosmetic concerns are not covered.

*Is the convertible top covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Coverage for the convertible top is excluded under the Certified Pre-Owned program for all components except electronics.
Hydraulic cylinders that fail due to water intrusion as outlined in SI B54 03 03 or have failed due to leaking hydraulic fluid are not covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program.

*Is the universal garage door opener covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Yes. If the vehicle came from the factory with this feature and it has failed mechanically or electrically, then the repair is covered.

*Is updating the vehicle software covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
BMW covers vehicle software update programming if it fixes a covered defect (i.e., SRS light is on); and the technician follows the reprogramming guidelines, which are the 6 reasons for vehicle software update programming (SI B01 03 06).
However, if a customer has a complaint for radio static, for example, and reprogramming fixes the complaint, the repair is not covered, since radios are not covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program.

*Is the alarm covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Yes. BMW alarm systems and their related components are covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program for defects in materials or workmanship only, as long as they are factory-installed and there are no failures as a result of outside influences.
Installed non BMW alarms and other accessories are not covered.

*Is a dealer installed BMW approved accessory alarm kit covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
The BMW approved accessory alarm kit, is covered for either two years/unlimited mileage from the date of purchase or for the remainder of the New Vehicle Limited Warranty, whichever is greater.
If the alarm has to be replaced beyond the applicable warranty coverage period, it is covered by the Certified Pre-Owned program, as long as there is no damage or problems from outside influences or by any installed aftermarket non BMW approved accessories.

*Are repairs related to SI B61 13 06, 5 series (E60), Various Electrical Problems Caused by Water Ingress, covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
No. Repairs required as a result of water leaks are not covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program.

*Are vehicle batteries covered as consequential damage under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
No. Batteries are not covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program even if they fail as a result of a covered component such as an alternator.

*Are rain sensors covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Rain sensors are covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program against defects in material or workmanship only.
However, if the rain sensor mounting point which is part of the windshield has delaminated from the windshield and the rain sensing feature has stopped working, then the repair is not covered since windshields are not covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program.

*Are Xenon headlights covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Yes. Vehicles with Xenon headlights (option code 522) and related components, i.e., igniter, control module and Xenon bulbs, are covered for defects in materials or workmanship only under the Certified Pre-Owned program.
Halogen or incandescent bulbs are not covered; nor are headlight housings that fail due to condensation or damage from outside influences.

*Are repairs related to SI B63 03 06, Poor Connection at Rear Lamp Connector, for the E46 covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Yes. If the vehicle falls within the parameters as outlined in the bulletin, BMW will pay to repair the wiring for the rear taillights under the Certified Pre-Owned program as long as there is no evidence of failure due to waterleaks or damage from outside influences.
If the bulb carrier has failed as a result of the wiring, then this part too is covered as consequential damage. As the bulb carrier falls outside the parameters of the Service Information Bulletin, the part should be claimed under a separate defect code.

*Are seat belts covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program?*
Seat belts are covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program for defects in materials or workmanship only.
If the seatbelt won't retract because the reel is defective, the latch will not close or the seatbelt warning light has come on, then the repair is covered under the Certified Pre-Owned program.
However, if the seatbelt won't retract because the belt is twisted and has become jammed or the seatbelt is otherwise damaged by some other type of outside influences, then the repair is not covered.


----------



## WINDonSKIN (Nov 23, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

If these are your FAQ's, great job. Very well written. However if you copied and pasted you should give attribution to avoid a charge of plagiarism. Which is it?


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

DSXMachina said:


> If these are your FAQ's, great job. Very well written. However if you copied and pasted you should give attribution to avoid a charge of plagiarism. Which is it?


First, I am a BMW tech and everything I know came from BMWNA through training and other resources. If I wrote something that didn't come from BMWNA, that would defeat the purpose of my existence here. Look and pay close attention to all my contributions, I don't care about attribution/plagiarism/and all that crap. I care about the people who gets shafted/cheated/and lied to by dealerships. That's why I am here, eventhough I don't have to be here. So instead of thinking politically, shut the hell up and take the FACTS I had shared and learn from it. If you've got a problem with it, there are other ways we can settle this without politics. In high school, it was afterschool along the bike racks. Im open to suggestions. Mods, close this thread and I will post it elsewhere. Nobody ever gets tired of getting shafted/answering posts about CPO. Because of people like this, I could care less. Happy New Year.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

*BMW_tech*, thanks for the post. The information you post is valuable and appreciated.


----------



## EddieNYC (May 11, 2007)

Well, I have a question... 

On an E39, 2003 with the Xenon lights: Would broken headlight adjusters be covered under the CPO program?

Thanks...


----------



## DM3MD (Nov 11, 2007)

I wonder why outer CV boots are covered and inner CV boots are not after 4/50,000??? Most here have indicated the inners fail more likely than the outers.

Maybe I answered my own question...???


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

EddieNYC said:


> Well, I have a question...
> 
> On an E39, 2003 with the Xenon lights: Would broken headlight adjusters be covered under the CPO program?
> 
> Thanks...


No sir. I have never come across broken headlight adjusters since the 8 Series. They have somehow discovered hard plastics and designed awesome safety features to prevent blinding the oncoming traffic. We have high beam assist, adaptive headlights that move as you steer, etc... we haven't perfected "sealing" them against outside elements, were far from broken adjusters already. And BMW knows it because there has to be minimal or no reports of broken adjusters. It's probably not broken, perhaps someone had "maxed" out the adjustment and the worm gear had come out completely from the holder. Use www.realoem.com and inspect your headlight assembly to verify they are broken. If need be, I can provide you instructions on how to replace the one you need to replace. PM me when you have something for me.



DM3MD said:


> I wonder why outer CV boots are covered and inner CV boots are not after 4/50,000??? Most here have indicated the inners fail more likely than the outers.
> 
> Maybe I answered my own question...???


It's the outer (closest to the wheel) that fails most. If you think about it, there's quite a lot of movement on the outer than the inner due to the suspension right? And when one accidentally hops the curb, there will be much more movement there with a square wheel and an out of alignment wheel/axle.



BM2W said:


> BMW_tech, thx, that's good stuff. My last three BMWs have been CPOs, and though I've not really had any problems with the dealers, trying to figure what's really covered can be opaque, to both the consumer and dealer SA.


I agree. Even I can't keep up with the change. A few months ago, they weren't covering E-46 poor connection at the tail lamps. Am glad that now they do because it's ridiculous to charge someone 100 dollars for parts you could get at radio shack for 10 bucks. But you didn't hear that from me. Parts department says it costs them more money to stock smaller items, hence the bump on pricing. But hey, my job is to fix them. Anyone need instructions on how to do the repair? Those without warranty or CPO? If you can strip and crimp, you can do it.


----------



## mlambert831 (Oct 4, 2008)

this thread delivered, and it wasn't just the OP!


bmw_tech, the post is muuuuuuuuuuch appreciated  


<3


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Oh for f**k sake...

If ANYONE really has a problem with BMW_Tech posting proprietary/copyrighted BMW information on a stupid internet board, just shoot a quick email to BMW NA and point them to this link instead of arguing like a bunch of p*ssies about it.

BMW PR does not take having ANY BMW properties shared LIGHTLY. Ask me how I know.


----------



## imxelite (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I need to save this somewhere. Some how I think I will need it soon.


----------



## kevalent (Jun 7, 2007)

Holy crap...this thread is still going on? BMW_tech...great info!!! DSX...chill.


----------



## manithemoneyman (Jul 17, 2007)

warranty coverage information should be available for free distribution. there is nothing "proprietary" or "confidential" about it. 

its not plans for a new model being leaked, its just the contract details outlining what is and isn't covering under CPO coverage... BMW is REQUIRED to share this information, duplicating it here (even if verbatim) is not exactly a huge issue


----------



## monty8888 (May 2, 2009)

BMW_Tech,

My car just passed 50,000 miles and the warranty expiration date was 3/16/2009. Today, I accidentally discovered that the driver side outter CV cracked. Since I don't know when, might be before 3/16/09, can this be covered by the warranty?

many thanks.


----------



## ahmadj (Nov 27, 2008)

I took my 04 745li in for a knocking noise coming from the undercarriage. I was told that the centersupport bearing by the differenti was cracked. Is not covered under cpo. Unbelievable, I got a new guibo joint from them. How come I can't get that covered?

He told ke $750
help


----------



## sr71photo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Rear differential bearing covered?*

2005 BMW 330i under CPO @ 87k miles.

I am in for oil service today and the advisor calls telling me the rear differential is leaking fluid. He said that the leak repair is covered by the CPO but they noticed the bearing is cracked and needs to be replaced too. However, he said the bearing is not covered and will cost me an extra $300 out of pocket. I am confused why the bearing is not covered. Am I getting the business?


----------

